# Importing rescue goldens from Turkey!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have never heard of this group but several GR Rescues that are part of the GRCA National Rescue Committee have been bringing Goldens in from Turkey, China, and Korea for several years now. 

ETA: I can't access that group's website, it doesn't come up from the link you posted, I did find it and I am looking at their site. 

**I do not seeing anything on their site that says they are a 501 (C) 3 Non profit group that has written guidelines, policies, and Board of Directors. 

I would not consider them if it were me. 


There are a few members that have adopted a Turkey Dog (Goldens brought in from Turkey) but they have adopted them from one of the GR Rescues. 

If I were to consider adopting a Golden from Turkey, I would only consider adopting one from a GR Rescue that is listed on this site:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

One of the largest GR Rescues that brings in Turkey Dogs is Adopt a Golden Atlanta, here is some info from their website about the Turkey Dogs-

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/turkeydogsqa.asp




> Q & A Turkey Dogs
> 
> 1. Why are you rescuing dogs from Turkey?
> AGA never says no to a Golden Retriever in need. There are many homeless dogs in Turkey and not enough room in the shelters for all of them. Because there is no shelter euthanasia and few adoptions in Turkey, dogs either live out their lives in a shelter or are put on the streets or in the forests after they are spayed or neutered and given rabies vaccines. But Golden Retrievers don’t survive well on the streets. They are not good pack animals and won’t fight back, so many are attacked by other dogs and their survival depends on people helping them. Hundreds of volunteers in Turkey are contacting us to rescue these dogs because they want a better life for these dogs. They work with us to make this happen.
> ...


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

I have thought about doing this some day. What is the temperament/socialization for a dog who has llived its life on the street or in the wild? I know feral cats rarely turn into cuddly housepets. For anyone who has done this, what’s been your experience with guiding the dog into life as a housepet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a few threads from members that have adopted Turkey Dogs-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-youve-adopted-rescued/479762-oscar.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...457-treat-turkey-introducing-fitzpatrick.html


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"golden rescue group here in Washington, DC because they don't have any dogs available for adoption."

I am not a fan of bringing dogs in from other countries. Just like what has happened with the newer version of the canine flu being brought into our country by dogs rescued from outside our country. 
That said it is awesome to know that there isn't many goldens available through rescue. It does mean that more and more people are truly committing to their dogs for their entire lives instead of dumping them when it is inconvenient to care for them for what ever reason.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can expect some behavior issues from the dogs coming from Turkey. Resource guarding is one, mainly over food, counter surfing, again due to having to scavenge for food they devleoped these habits, they probably won't be house trained, may not tolerate being crated (long flight possibly). Their habits may be harder to retrain than dogs in the US, they have had to fend for themselves. .

AGA has good information on their website:

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/articles/article_TD.asp

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/articles/article_TD_affection.asp


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Wendy,

I can certainly say without hesitation that the commitment was/is worth it. We experienced some minor food guarding at the outset and still leave him be when he is given a butcher bone. But I recall that was true of my other two Goldens who were from a breeder. His food guarding vanished as he became more secure and his eccentric behaviors as noted in the provided thread greatly improved over time and with training. If you have in your heart the idea of a rescue proceed thoughtfully but go for it. As long as you use a reputable shelter who will always put what is best for the dog first it will be fine and deeply rewarding. Please feel free to stay in touch if you have specific questions about my journey to adopting, and caring for Oscar.


----------

